# Guinea pig babies... what to do



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My cousin thinks her guinea pig may be pregnant and she asked whether she should remove the dad if the female gives birth. I know absolutely nothing about g-pigs but said I'd find out for her.

Can anyone offer some info that I can pass on?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Found this which seems good for telling her about the pregancy and birth.

Pregnant Guinea Pig Guinea Pig Resource

And...

Caring for your pregnant Guinea Pig

This is short but says yes she needs to remove male.

How to Care for a Pregnant Guinea Pig - wikiHow

Good luck to her!! xx


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes definately remove the male asap as they get pregnant again minutes after giving birth (they are the most fertile then!) She will also need to be able ot sex babies and remove young boys at 3 weeks or they will get mum/sisters pregnant!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for the replies, will pass the info on


----------

